# P2135 code Engine power reduced



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

harsheco96 said:


> Hey guys. So on Wednesday during the blizzard in the Midwest region, my 2012 Cruze Eco MT check engine light came on. Soon after, three messages showed up on the DIC: Service stabilitrac, service traction control, and engine power reduced. I shut the car off, turned it back on, and the engine went back to normal power mode. However, the check engine light persisted. The code it is throwing is P2135, which is throttle/pedal position sensor/switch A/B voltage correlation. I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this code, or the related symptoms, and how I would go about resolving this.
> 
> 
> Upon startup, the car starts fine, but after about five minutes switches to engine power reduced mode. Also, the temperature here is 15 degrees F.
> ...


All your symptoms combined with the weather point toward either weak battery or defective negative battery cable. Either condition more often than not is remedied by replacement of one or both items. The negative battery cable has a Special Coverage here http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html

A lot of folks up North and in the Midwest/East have been reporting similar issues due to the cold.


----------



## MadelynMarkwood (Dec 29, 2017)

I am experiencing the same issue with my 2011 Cruze. It's a manual transmission with 90k miles and it's about 20 degrees F here with 6 inches of snow if that makes a difference. I went out to my car Wednesday morning to head to work and made it about 5 minutes before the Service Stabilitrack, Service Traction Control and Reduced Engine Power messages came up. I pulled over and restarted it and the problem persisted so I limped it home and let it sit for the day. I did contact OnStar and had them run the codes and also got the P2135. After doing some research, I replaced the negative battery cable yesterday and checked everything going into the throttle body and then ran it around town a little bit and that seemed to solve the problem. All the lights had turned off and it was running perfectly. But then again this morning when I went out to warm it up before work, it started up fine but by the time it was time to go all the lights and messages had returned. I just bought the car the day after Thanksgiving and am already getting increasingly frustrated. Did you find the source of the problem for your car and what did it take to correct it?


----------



## KenH (Aug 27, 2017)

*Oh my!*

Other than a Chevy Cruse which car brand and model do you and poster MadelynMarkwood below recommend?
Seriously, after reading about all of the horror stories with owning a Cruze, I better sell mine before my luck runs out. :welcome: 

Welcome to you MadelynMarkwood. :welcome:


----------



## dilligaff4i (Jan 9, 2018)

*2135*

Mine did that last year on the coldest days. Limp mode and everything. Swapped the throttle body. No more issues. What happens is the throttle position sensor on the throttle body becomes delaminated and causes a reading error.


----------



## harsheco96 (Dec 15, 2017)

MadelynMarkwood said:


> I am experiencing the same issue with my 2011 Cruze. It's a manual transmission with 90k miles and it's about 20 degrees F here with 6 inches of snow if that makes a difference. I went out to my car Wednesday morning to head to work and made it about 5 minutes before the Service Stabilitrack, Service Traction Control and Reduced Engine Power messages came up. I pulled over and restarted it and the problem persisted so I limped it home and let it sit for the day. I did contact OnStar and had them run the codes and also got the P2135. After doing some research, I replaced the negative battery cable yesterday and checked everything going into the throttle body and then ran it around town a little bit and that seemed to solve the problem. All the lights had turned off and it was running perfectly. But then again this morning when I went out to warm it up before work, it started up fine but by the time it was time to go all the lights and messages had returned. I just bought the car the day after Thanksgiving and am already getting increasingly frustrated. Did you find the source of the problem for your car and what did it take to correct it?


Hey. Sorry for the late reply, decided to revisit this thread to update my situation. I cleaned my throttle body out, and that seemed to have solved my problem for a month. However the code came up again today. It's about 20 degrees outside and snowing. I am going to replace the throttle body and negative battery cable and see if that fixes the issue. I will keep this thread updated with my progress.


----------



## TheGoonie11 (Jan 20, 2017)

harsheco96 - do you have an update on this issue? I am experiencing the same issue with my Cruze and will be taking it to a mechanic to look at on friday.


----------



## Cavid Shirxanzada (2 d ago)

harsheco96 said:


> Hey guys. So on Wednesday during the blizzard in the Midwest region, my 2012 Cruze Eco MT check engine light came on. Soon after, three messages showed up on the DIC: Service stabilitrac, service traction control, and engine power reduced. I shut the car off, turned it back on, and the engine went back to normal power mode. However, the check engine light persisted. The code it is throwing is P2135, which is throttle/pedal position sensor/switch A/B voltage correlation. I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this code, or the related symptoms, and how I would go about resolving this.
> 
> 
> Upon startup, the car starts fine, but after about five minutes switches to engine power reduced mode. Also, the temperature here is 15 degrees F.
> ...


Hi. How did you solve the problem engine power is reduced?


----------

